# Pee Pad safety tip



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I smelled a slight smell of something like plastic burning, it was the pee pad touching the base board heater in the bathroom.

Jodi tried to cover up a used pad and pushed it over against the heater. Just one small corner touched the inside of the heater at the bottom, and I had just turned up the heater so it would kick in. He has pushed a corner of a pee pad over before to try and cover it up but this was a first.

The pad was just slightly melted in a few small spots in one corner. But YIKES! How scary to think if I wasn't at home. I don't usually turn up that heater before I leave but still, its never completely turned off and he's never done that before. I'll have to keep it off or really low and the pad somewhere where there's no heater anywhere near it.

something to be aware of.:thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow. Glad it did not catch fire. This kind of scary. I keep the peepads the middle room.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

Yikes! Good catch!
I use this, which is a really cool idea: https://www.amazon.ca/Richell-Trax-...8-4913-8251-cf997ab4eae9&pf_rd_i=desktop&th=1


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow that's scary!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LittleOlivia said:


> Yikes! Good catch!
> I use this, which is a really cool idea: https://www.amazon.ca/Richell-Trax-...8-4913-8251-cf997ab4eae9&pf_rd_i=desktop&th=1




that's a good idea, thanks.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

They have trays for the pads. I could send you one if you want.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> They have trays for the pads. I could send you one if you want.



That's so generous of you Addison, but no need. I can find one here, or order one. Thank you for the kind offer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you think they sit around all day trying to think up ways to scare us? :smscare2: I seem to do that well enough on my own without the help of two little ones!:HistericalSmiley:
Thank you for the warning! Our heat in Europe is not the same as yours but it is good to know---something else to keep us awake at night. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Brenda that is so scary!!! I have to tell you that I have a real fear of fire, so my vote is unplug it when you aren't home. My Grandma once had a fire because a dog knocked over a lamp (I think it was) and it lit the house on fire. Thankfully everyone was safe. I also lost a dear senior friend to a house fire. She could not get out in time. By the time we arrived the fire was out, but it was too late. We stood there devastated and stunned as the rescuers removed her from her home. She was a sassy senior with so much spunk. I loved her dearly, as did many others. Anyway, with all that said, I am so glad that you my friend are safe (and Jodi!), but I would count it as a blessing and turn that bad boy off! Big hugs .... you must have been so scared  .


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my that would be scary when you think about what could have happened.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Do you think they sit around all day trying to think up ways to scare us? :smscare2: I seem to do that well enough on my own without the help of two little ones!:HistericalSmiley:
> Thank you for the warning! Our heat in Europe is not the same as yours but it is good to know---something else to keep us awake at night. :smilie_tischkante:


I think so Sandi. In the past if Jodi didn't finish his dry kibble I'd leave it for him to munch on. Now I'm worried he might choke if I'm not there, so no more pieces left for snacks.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> Brenda that is so scary!!! I have to tell you that I have a real fear of fire, so my vote is unplug it when you aren't home. My Grandma once had a fire because a dog knocked over a lamp (I think it was) and it lit the house on fire. Thankfully everyone was safe. I also lost a dear senior friend to a house fire. She could not get out in time. By the time we arrived the fire was out, but it was too late. We stood there devastated and stunned as the rescuers removed her from her home. She was a sassy senior with so much spunk. I loved her dearly, as did many others. Anyway, with all that said, I am so glad that you my friend are safe (and Jodi!), but I would count it as a blessing and turn that bad boy off! Big hugs .... you must have been so scared  .



Well it would be no big deal to turn the bathroom baseboard heater off when I'm not at home, there's enough heat from other heaters.
I always unplug the toaster, kettle and coffeemaker when I'm not home I have a thing about that. And any chargers like the laptop or cell phone. Well now I'm not going to leave the lamps on when the cat is at home alone either! I don't leave them on during the day, but if I pop out, but it doesn't take long.
I do leave the tv on during the day - I hope that's not a hazard? 

And what a terrible loss, how heartbreaking to lose your friend like that. I'm so sorry. Oh my, there are no words for that kind of loss.

No I was not too scared just a little alarmed to think that I've been putting a pee pad near this heater for years without thinking of this.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

summergirl1973 said:


> Brenda that is so scary!!! I have to tell you that I have a real fear of fire, so my vote is unplug it when you aren't home. My Grandma once had a fire because a dog knocked over a lamp (I think it was) and it lit the house on fire. Thankfully everyone was safe. I also lost a dear senior friend to a house fire. She could not get out in time. By the time we arrived the fire was out, but it was too late. We stood there devastated and stunned as the rescuers removed her from her home. She was a sassy senior with so much spunk. I loved her dearly, as did many others. Anyway, with all that said, I am so glad that you my friend are safe (and Jodi!), but I would count it as a blessing and turn that bad boy off! Big hugs .... you must have been so scared  .




That's a sad story sorry for the loss of your friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Brenda! Yes, thank God you were home. How scary. 
I thought you were going to say you slid on one and went flying. That's pretty scary, too. Lol.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Oh wow, Brenda! Yes, thank God you were home. How scary.
> I thought you were going to say you slid on one and went flying. That's pretty scary, too. Lol.




I usually put one down in my parent's bathroom - I was just visiting them and constantly was on the alert to pick it up if I saw them heading for the bathroom so I could move the pad so they wouldn't slip. and of course sometimes I forgot but they didn't slip or complain it was there. 

yes that could happen to me too -or any of us. lol. And worse if it was not a clean one, unless that is what you meant LOL ewwww


----------

